# New Here and Wondering if this is the right place to be??



## wheretogo (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you all for taking the time to read my post. I am a 30 year old married woman with two children. My son is 9 and is from a previous relationship and my daughter is 5. My marriage has been hard work for the past couple of years and I know that it takes hard work but when do you say that the work is not paying off?

I have been changing and I know that it is me. I have some new focuses in my life. I am trying to create a healthy atmosphere for myself and my kids. . . both my H and I were overweight and I have lost over 50 lbs (and feel awesome). I work out daily and I am active with my kids. . . my H is not supportive of what I am trying to do and comes home from work and just sits around and does not help with anything. I think that the health thing is so important for the kids!! This is not the first time that I have tried to get him to get on the health wagon with us but this is the first time that I have said that I was doing it either way. I have also given up smoking and he has not even thought about it.

I think that we both are staying cause we don't know what else to do and don't know if we could make it financially on our own. I do have to say that if there was not our daughter I think that it would have ended long ago. I am just curious when do you think enough is enough. I still love him but I think that we are both just changing and going in different directions. I want to be healthy and happy and secure and he wants to party it up and drink and play like he doesn't have a family.

I am just looking for some people that may be going through something similiar so maybe just some advice. Thanks for taking the time to listen!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

So what is the issue... his not helping around the house, being overweight and not doing anything about it, partying, smoking and drinking? All of the above?

Sounds like you have a lot of issues with him (as he may with you). 

How about counseling?


----------

